

The Congressional Throughput Problem: Do We Need More People in Congress? - kumarski
https://medium.com/@datarade/the-congressional-throughput-problem-do-we-need-more-people-in-congress-3aa8280da157

======
xaa
P(lose|can’t raise money)=low ??

Also, raising the number of Congresspeople would raise communication costs
between them significantly, making it harder to coordinate on bills.

~~~
kumarski
oops. thanks for catching the error. just noticed that.

